

Bitcoin server hacked again - vladimiros
http://pastebin.com/zMMYGzik

======
vladimiros
We are Anonymous. We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect
us.

ANONYMOUS presents to you it's not over US government

#freeJeremyHammond #freeJeremyHammond #freeJeremyHammond #freeJeremyHammond
#freeJeremyHammond

[http://bitcoin.lixter.com/](http://bitcoin.lixter.com/)
[http://bitcoin.lixter.com/](http://bitcoin.lixter.com/)
[http://bitcoin.lixter.com/](http://bitcoin.lixter.com/)
[http://bitcoin.lixter.com/](http://bitcoin.lixter.com/)

password / email

chico4 jake.heath@gpry.com.au vingverm jhyde@cox.net debbie1
boulderer1@gmail.com climber direc@asearchonline.com 123456
Bill.public@Eccles.net camper sakari.kaikkonen@gmail.com sairas
simmons@ptd.net bigred jamesparis75@yahoo.fr powder1 brownstevep@hotmail.com
truffles JayDiggler@hotmail.com eatme falthorn@gmail.com lococo
nervda@gmail.com sixone ioneldbrn@yahoo.com florin bgriffiths@gmail.com
mel1311 jeremysdlm@yahoo.com anstar corey@iconfactory.com punkin
rawlingsclark@gmail.com roaddogg justjosef@yahoo.com elvis
carter.x+gizmodo@gmail.com karens emalm@earthlink.net JUSTMEE2
unclewes61@yahoo.com 51261 gromit@mac.com yankees jevaun@hotmail.com Bishop
jwatters@photocreations.ca jigsey flybyyyz@udel.edu 136952 eanderson@gmail.com
jizz kskinner+gizmodo@gmail.com trustno1 iuubob@gmail.com 102030
albenesowitz84@gmail.com slimshad caylejoe@hotmail.com borgen23
vadim_neon@tut.by queens winglmui@gmail.com poopoo orthowest@ameritech.net
charlie sarquad@gmail.com tryplan1 anubis@imagedrop.net karim1
cnelson@cheqnet.net dakota wastedhours@gmail.com caroline
cowboyangel68@yahoo.com coltrane techshafted@yahoo.com 1340nd
theartoffighting@comcast.net

------
sauere
Oh, a "bitcoin server".

